# LBI-Whale sighted



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

I fished LBI this past weekend from 8am till noon,
clam and bunker for bait-nothing, bait was untouched-not even by crabs.
Around 10:15am I spotted a humpback whale about 80 yds off shore. It looked like a log floating in the water til it's tail came up and blew.
That made my day!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way cool*

That must have been a sight!!!


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*Whale Sightin' Story*

A Whale of a Tale:
Can't remember exactly,must have been the early 90's as I was out on Seapuppy #1 a couple miles off Cape Lookout point(NC),must have been late November/early December.I was chasing the Fat Alberts by zeroing in on the birds.It was a pretty calm day,the ocean pretty slick & the air warm.Off in the distance I saw a huge puff of water,said to myself "That blow was way too high to be a dolphin".I stopped fishin' & rode over to the area where I saw the blow.Stopped,looked around & sure enough a huge whale surfaced & blew a huge gyeser about 20 foot in the air.I hauled butt in front of it,shut the engine off & waited,looking for the whale again.It came up again a good ways from me.I repeated running up in front of it,shutting the engine down & looking.After about a dozen times finally caught up with it.I was looking for the whale with the engine off & it surfaced about 2' from the boat!Came up & blew again right next to me,got water all over me,just missed the boat,scared the [email protected] out of me .Talk about bad breath! A whale has some really stinkin' breath as I was so close & downwind of it,it was terrible!Never have been sure how big it was 'cause all I saw was it's blow hole & the tail,it was a good 25' behind the blow hole.The tail was about 8" wide.My boat was only 9'.The fish probably was 30-40 foot long but I could'nt be sure..That's as close as you could get to a whale,two foot differance it would have flipped the boat.You never know whats out there !!  
Pup 

reposted from a post ob Tradewinds MB 2-4-06


----------

